# WC snakes



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

hey guys what are your opinions on wc snakes..

thanks


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

WC snakes are fine in my opinion. if its a rare snake or one that isnt breed commericially there is really no other way to obtain them for your collection other then buying them wc. But if you can get CB ones then do it, cause they will be less stressed out, shouldnt have any parasites/diaseases which lots of wc snakes carry, which then have to be treated. basically if you can get CB then do it, it might cost you a little more but its worth it, less likely to loss your animal

is there a snake your looking on getting ?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I also find cbb snakes to generally have much better temperments.

For the most part I believe that wc snakes should only be used to expand existing bloodlines or add interesting new traits into certain projects. Primarily they are the purview of breeders and not your average reptile owner...


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

When I am out hiking, I see alot of snakes and I leave them there.

Wild caught snakes are nothing but trouble. They have parasites, both internal and external and you're removing an increasingly-rare animal from the environment.

I don't have any pictures of it on this computer, but when I find a big rat snake in the wild, almost invariably I see mites and ticks on it. A snake trapped in a cacge with external mites is living in a nightmare death-trap. The mites are reproducing exponentially and the snake has no way of escaping the hordes of mites crawling on its skin and sucking its blood. In the wild, the snake can shed its skin and move away from them.

Captive bred snakes are generally inexpensive (compared to the cost of housing and feeding a snake), they are parasite-free, they are tame, and generally have better colors than wild animals.

Unless you are into super-rare snakes that aren't being bred in captivity, I don't see the advantage of keeping a wild animal as a pet.

here is a pic of a garter snake I found:


----------

